# Ikan Koi > Pakan dan Nutrisi Koi >  Nilai Nutrisi Pakan LC Koi Feed

## themdfk

salam KOI-s!

sekadar info bagi rekan-rekan Koi-s mengenai nilai kandungan nutrisi yang terdapat pada pakan LC koi feed. Sample merupakan pakan LC varian daily (growth and colour), dibeli bulan November 2011 di dodokoi dan diuji lab bulan desember 2011. berikut hasilnya:

Protein: 50,6%
Lemak: 3,2%
Karbohidrat
-serat kasar: 5,21%
-BETN: 24,19%
Kadar air: 11.46%
Kadar abu: 5.34%

secara keseluruhan pakan ini patut diacungi jempol  :Thumb: 
Maju terus produk lokal!

----------


## prika

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tupai

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## themdfk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## effendig

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## utzuri77

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## anato

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## themdfk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harryachta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tonitops

Harganya brp ya?

----------


## eddylie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tupai

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## benny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tupai

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ad666

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## recht126

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawanwae

> setuju pak


baik pak......

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LVandCK

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dbwidjaja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dbwidjaja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bohemian

Wah laris manis, sy juga pesan kmrn ini. Nunggu kiriman aja. Semoga hasilnya bae biar gak usah nyetor ke jepang terus. :Tongue:

----------


## tupai

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ardy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koikoiman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danielko

Saya nunggu colour nggak pernah dikasih...kasihnya ke tman2 jabar aja....alasannya banyak lg..wkwkwkwk becanda om....tp sdh nggak sabar nunggunya

----------


## Yaniesbe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CFF

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yaniesbe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ardy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

mohon pencerahannya klo di suhu dingin bisa ngak ya LC food?

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## atoz1234

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tupai

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tupai

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## VERMIKOMPOS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

New launch! 

Introducing...LC Complete Colour...limited stock in Sand M size..  ::

----------


## O3D

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## O3D

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedyhalim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tomahawk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ryancurly

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chrollo

om boleh PM semua harga n info nutrisinya? thx

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## J.S

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## recht126

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Surabaya ada yg jual ga ?

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eyanuarto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jojoman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sa3o

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

> Saya penasaran dengan LC yang pitch black, kalau pelet ini diberikan ke kolam yang populasinya campuran (ada kohaku pula) kira-kira bakal berdampak negatif ke warna merah atau tidak ya?
> Kemudian untuk yang premium growth memang belum ada size S nya ya?


Basicly, LC dibuat dan diformulasikan untuk mengoptimalkan potensi yg dibawa oleh genetik ikan. Karena itulah efek negatif dan positif pada pemakaian LC bervariasi. Namun demikian, faktor efek negatif ini telahdiperhitungkan juga untuk mengakomodir hobiis dengan isi kolam yg variatif dan terdiri dari beberapa jenis koi. Kami senantiasa berusaha agar efek negatif ini dapat diminimalkan sebisa mungkin. 

Mengenai ukuran, Premium Growth tidak diproduksi dalam ukuran S. Khusus Premium Growth, ukuran yang tersedia adalah M dan L

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jojoman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

sippp omanttapp om

----------


## arie_78

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Wah semakin mantab nih, sudah ada ukuran buat burayak..... Kemasannya apa Om kalau untuk burayak? Tetap samakah?

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fajars2003

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

> Kalau bisa dikohaku om


Siip...sabar ya om..

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mulyadi iching

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mulyadi iching

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Foto akhir maret 2014

panjang ikan 51cm

foto tgl 20 June 2014, setelah full 2 bln pakai LC colour dan Premium Growth 1:1

panjang 55 cm
maaf foto updatenya kurang bagus karena blm tahu cara foto ikan yg gerak terus.

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fajars2003

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Ssstt..... LC complete color ngga pake spirulina lho... aman buat shiroji dan liver... 

 :Rockon:

----------


## fajars2003

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## vap

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jcalibur

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jcalibur

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jcalibur

> Kalo beli banyak bisa free ongkir om


yang beli minggu kemaren aja masih banyak om  :Whistle: ,maklum ikannya cuma seuprit

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jcalibur

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Didikwir68

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Didikwir68

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

> LC All In One dan Premium Growth yang baru sudah di upgrade lagi....untuk yang mau coba Premium Growth, sebaiknyanya di imbangi dg Complete Color...spy warna gak ketarik krn kecepatan pertumbuhannya.....selamat mencoba...


Yg diupgrade apanya om. Bisa tlg dijelaskan ??

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Update sanke 37cm, hanya sayang warnanya orange

Masih di push pakai complete colour.
Dibius pakai detol cair sehingga airnya agak kuning kehijauan

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Didikwir68

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Didikwir68

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sinukarta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

> Update sanke 37cm, hanya sayang warnanya orange
> 
> Masih di push pakai complete colour.
> Dibius pakai detol cair sehingga airnya agak kuning kehijauan


cakep sankenya

----------


## sinukarta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Kalau pakai pitc black blm pernah, mungkin Om Bear bisa tunjukin, kalau saya pakai yg lain saja sumi juga dah naik. Mau update showa gak kesampaian.... dah dipinang teman. Heheheee....

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chrollo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gautama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ociem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

> Pengen cobain jga om


Kontak aja boleh banget lho om..  :: 

0818597232 (whatsap/call/sms)
7616758D (bbm pin)

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ismail02

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

> Om widi kalau bekasi ada dealer ngk ??


Ada saya om  ::

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GODEN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

> Saya pakai filter konvensional aja om agoes..hehe..
> Utk maintain atau bersihkan shiroji cukup pakai aio aja.. 
> 
> Just info, di surabaya udah ada stockist ya om, lebih dekat kalo mo ambil..hehe
> Silakan hub Ibu Nina di 087854511040 atau pin bb 2a3b91fd


Siap Om Widi, segala ukuran ready ya? tempo hari cuma dapat ukuran M saja heheheheeee.....

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Addib Rosjadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rotkiv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

> tanya om apakah lc ada yang palsunya


Tdk ada om, selama yg saya tau, produk LC tdk ada tiruannya....

----------


## syakira

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oeisinsing

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bedut

Om Widi, sy msh nunggu yg Colour n Pitch Black (w/ new formula) yg dijanjikan habis lebaran yakk...
jangan dihabisin ke stockist wkwkwkw

----------


## tonitops

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## daniz24

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fajarhto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sa3o

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

> LC Premium skrg dah ada yg XS ya om? Kalo dibanding yg All-in-one perbedaan kandungan proteinnya signifikan ngga ya? Boleh dishare kandungan/spesifikasi yg Premium? Thank you



haloo om, maaf baru respon.. 
premium size XS lg kosong stoknya..

spek all in one sbb:
Crude protein 31% (min) - fat 7% - crude fiber 5% (max) - crude ash 8% (max)

spek premium sbb:
Crude protein 40% (min) - fat 3% - crude fiber 5% (max) - crude ash 8% (max)

----------


## Aroel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## valmh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lapgtg

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## noobalance

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## john20

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Septian_Bsp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 1w4k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danies

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

> om blh pm hrga prdk lc,sklian almt om, trmksh





> PM gan harganya, suwun..





> Sepertinya saat ini susah cari produk LC di pasaran, Kira2 bisa cari dimana ya?





> Om LC grow harganya brp ya?ukuran M





> om beearacer LC premium sz S ada ga om


Hi om..LC baru akan restok Februari ya, price list akan saya kirim via pm ya.. terima kasih





> Konon katanya lagi stop produksi untuk sementara waktu, mudah2an segera bisa rolling buat lagi untuk LC Koi Food,
> Kl diproduksi kembali, usulan untuk packaging keluarin yang edisi 5kg juga hehehehehe


Thanks supportnya Om Iwak, Februari sudah bisa kasih makan ikan kesayangan dengan LC lagi  ::   ::

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## smeelerbee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bigjay

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bangjek

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Biyusakhi

Pm price nya untuk lc fremium om...

----------


## enoch m

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ferry Ferdiansyah

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## afriansyah

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Williamc

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## afriansyah

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridho Yuwono Adriyadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tonitops

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bruiser

Salam kenal dr Newbie....

om mau tanya saya baru pake LC AIO 1 minggu ikan koi saya kok warnanya ilang jadi putih semua ya kayak ular aja ganti kulit....
Mhn pencerahan terimakasih

----------


## Hidup Senang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fighakoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## imm4nuel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

LC Koi Food kini telah tersedia di toko online, silakan klik disini

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arie_78

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## liizziebeth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

LC Koi Food hadir dengan varian terbaru, Premium Growth tipe sinking (tengggelam). Ideal untuk dipakai sebagai menu selingan (snack) menuju body conformation masif tanpa mengorbankan skin quality

https://ibb.co/R7HFMw4

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

